# rigging outriggers in OB



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I have just purchased a new used pair of Lee spreader riggers that i wish to attach to the boat with MX style bases.

The set up off the tower seems a tad complex so i need some proffesional help to help rig the bases properly so we get the right angles on the riggers themselves.

i also need to purchase the MX style 8 ft bases.

Any suggestions on who can help ???



THX GUYS:thumbsup:


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

jim greene, gulfstream service
251-747-0468

he is with marine group at orange bch marina, he has done work for me for about 10 yrs. not the cheapest but does it right.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

off route ii said:


> jim greene, gulfstream service
> 251-747-0468
> 
> he is with marine group at orange bch marina, he has done work for me for about 10 yrs. Not the cheapest but does it right.



thx


----------

